# Carfax Please?



## stephenl9 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey guys, im new here (first post).:woowoo: Im looking at an 05 Maxima. Is anyone willing to check the carfax for me? The vin is 1N4BA41E85C852616 Thanks!


----------



## sc0re (Jun 25, 2009)

You still looking?


----------

